# Fatties, fatties, everywhere!  Breakfast style, that is...



## brewyah

Okay, I only discovered the beautiful existence of fatties a few weeks ago, when I stumbled across the many posts about them on this forum.  Awesome.  I had to do this.  So, I did it...and I may have gone overboard.  Here's what happened:













20131001_220504.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Based on the advice of some people around this great site, I used the Ziploc bag trick to roll out the pork.  I don't have access to pre-made sausage meat, but I probably wouldn't have used it, anyway.  I used ground pork, seasoning it with salt, pepper, a touch of paprika, and some brown sugar.













20131001_222150.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






For the filling, I first mixed together softened cream cheese, grated cheddar, and chives - this turned into the white globs you can see, particularly at the bottom left and right of the fatty above.  Then, I added fried hash browns, scrambled eggs, diced green onions, and diced Canadian bacon, which I had soaked in pure maple syrup.  I also poured the leftover syrup out of the bowl and onto the filling.













20131001_223055.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Then, I did the bacon weave.  I saw someone here do the 45 degree angle weave, and I thought that looked badass, so I had to do it, too.  Then, I did it five more times, as you can see in the smoker below!  One thing to note: three of the breakfast fatties were done as mentioned above, and three of them were 'Portuguese style' - the ground pork was seasoned with salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, and some hot red pepper sauce (think Piri Piri base).  I didn't put any syrup in the filling...I was going for a savory breakfast, not sweet.  

The fatty below is what I dubbed a Double Bacon Cheeseburger.  I used a seasoned ground beef layer, then filled it with fried bacon, cream cheese, cheddar cheese, onion, garlic, and mushrooms.  Then, it got rolled and bacon-weaved.













20131001_233052.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






The fatties rested overnight in the fridge.  No time to smoke tonight!













20131001_224729.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Before smoking the fatties the next day, I made some pizzas in the smoker.  I got it up to 500F, with the pizza stone already in place.  Also, I placed 10 fire bricks on the level above the pizzas, so they could also get freaking hot and radiate down once the pizzas were in.  They turned out great!













20131002_193356.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Once I had eaten, I got the smoker down to 250F and threw on the fatties.













20131002_202413.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Once they were done, they came out and were wrapped in foil.  I saved two for today's breakfast at work (there's a story...my students loved it!), and the others were vacuum sealed and frozen for later.













20131002_234200.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






Here's one of the maple breakfast fatties getting ripped open, after heating in the oven for an hour.













20131003_085612.jpg



__ brewyah
__ Oct 3, 2013






This turned out better than I hoped.  I can't wait to get cracking on some more soon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

That's a pile of fatties! Great job!


----------



## hambone1950

OMG! I want to eat breakfast at your house! Your bacon weave is very professional.  Man , a slice of maple breakfast fatty with a couple eggs over easy and some nice crispy hash browns ? Woof !


----------



## disco

This is a great post with great Qview. The food looks pretty good too!








Disco


----------



## brewyah

Thanks for the feedback!  Yeah, I was a little worried that maybe I was overdoing it for my first crack at them - what if they all sucked?  However, I was very pleased with the end result.  I'm very curious to see how the frozen ones turn out.  My plan is to let them thaw overnight in the fridge, then place them on a cookie sheet, still with the foil on, and reheat for a while.  Then, when they seem like they're getting close (I'll go by IT), I'll take off the foil, turn on the broiler, baste with maple syrup, and let them crisp up a bit more.


----------



## ibbones

Dude, those look really good.  I'm doing two fatties today but not breakfast stuff.

I think I'll make these in the next two weeks.


----------



## frankbe

Looked around to learn new words (native language is flemish) and stumbled into your thread.

Now I know what fatties are , but... drooling over my keyboard !

They look great !

And that cheese inside... must taste great as well.

Nice wrapping job.


----------



## s2k9k

That's a lot of fatties! They look Great!!!


----------



## themule69

Looks GREAT! Nice weave. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## billyj571

Awesome job any thing with bacon can't be bad..


----------



## bobank03

brewyah said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  Yeah, I was a little worried that maybe I was overdoing it for my first crack at them - what if they all sucked?  However, I was very pleased with the end result.  I'm very curious to see how the frozen ones turn out.  My plan is to let them thaw overnight in the fridge, then place them on a cookie sheet, still with the foil on, and reheat for a while.  Then, when they seem like they're getting close (I'll go by IT), I'll take off the foil, turn on the broiler, baste with maple syrup, and let them crisp up a bit more.


I took mine and sliced them and then froze them. Then I take a couple slices out of the freezer and throw them in the frying pan with a little oil and they are ready in 10 minutes. makin' some more fatties this week! Good stuff! Great Weave job btw, you have way more patience than I do.


----------



## mrgriz

Great job! It's only Tuesday night and I already have inspiration for the weekend!


----------



## brewyah

bobank03 said:


> I took mine and sliced them and then froze them. Then I take a couple slices out of the freezer and throw them in the frying pan with a little oil and they are ready in 10 minutes. makin' some more fatties this week! Good stuff! Great Weave job btw, you have way more patience than I do.


I find it helps to have plenty of beer on hand to knock back while weaving...the longer I take, the more beer I get, so I don't mind taking my time!  I like the idea of slicing before freezing.  I'll have to do that next time, as it would make having them whenever I want a bit easier - not having to wait until I have company over to crack out a full fatty.


----------



## greg b

Great looking fatties! I can't wait to try some of my own! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## mwellsdvm

This is what you call true compounding, the fatties would put the meatball shop ( downtown Manhattan) to shame, the weave was excellent how to????

Because I live cook at 6800 ft elevation I'm having trouble getting the conversion of  gristle and fat in my smoker, any Ideas!!,


----------



## wes w

Awesome fatties.  Another great idea.   I need to make another one again.  I been thinking philly cheese,   Great post!


----------



## scott williams

*Good job!! I also am hooked on this "food group"!! *


----------



## humdinger

brewyah said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  Yeah, I was a little worried that maybe I was overdoing it for my first crack at them - what if they all sucked?  However, I was very pleased with the end result.  I'm very curious to see how the frozen ones turn out.  My plan is to let them thaw overnight in the fridge, then place them on a cookie sheet, still with the foil on, and reheat for a while.  Then, when they seem like they're getting close (I'll go by IT), I'll take off the foil, turn on the broiler, baste with maple syrup, and let them crisp up a bit more.


Man that sounds good. I bet those will taste even better since the flavors will have time to meld together. Plus maple syrup (like bacon) makes everything better...


----------



## pgsmoker64

Nicely done.

Bill


----------



## brewyah

Wes W said:


> Awesome fatties.  Another great idea.   I need to make another one again.  I been thinking philly cheese,   Great post!


Thanks!  Mmmm...philly cheese sounds delicious.


----------



## braskodon

IMG_0241.JPG



__ braskodon
__ Nov 2, 2013






Hi there, Thanks for sharing this Fattie recipe.

I own a butcher shop here in Australia and made up 1 for myself to try ...altered yours a little but it was awesome.

Since I have made a couple dozen to sell in my shop and everyone loves them...Thanks again


----------



## realbigswede

Showed this to my wife and she said we have to try them........ Thanks for your nice post I drooling already.


----------



## Derek Nelson

Good looking Fatties! I just made one the other night and had it for breakfast yesterday morning. I just don't have the patience to get it rolled nicely like that and get the bacon weave just right!


----------



## Edward Waldrop

where did you see the 45-degree weave ?


----------



## normonster

haha..when you wrote that you had no access to pork sausage I said to my self, damn, where is this guy...Alaska.....then I looked over and saw.....oah, OK, he is in Alaska.

Nice looking bacon bombs you have there man.  I could eat a whole one right now.


----------



## gmc2003

Edward Waldrop said:


> where did you see the 45-degree weave ?



This is an older post, but here is a link to the bacon weave. Hope it helps: 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/

Chris


----------

